# Amazon is NOT stealing tips .. with proof!



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

I placed a Prime Now order and my boyfriend (who also drives for Flex) happened to get my order on his route, so I increased the tip to $50 to see if it would be reflected in his payout the following day, and it was.


----------



## Basmati (Sep 14, 2014)

The problem here is that you have no idea how much everybody else on the route tipped.
I have proof that they absolutely do sometimes "steal tips" because I had a restauraunt shift with only one order that went to a fellow Flex driver. He left a $2 tip but I only got paid $36 for that shift.
Of course it is also possible that every warehouse handles the pay situation differently.
Also, worth noting is that in general our shifts pay much less than yours apparently do. Looking at your screen shot I see almost every 2 hour shift pays over $60. Here in Miami it is very rare to get a 2 hour which pays over $60. Most of them end up being about $50 for warehouse and $40 for restaurants.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

Basmati said:


> The problem here is that you have no idea how much everybody else on the route tipped.
> I have proof that they absolutely do sometimes "steal tips" because I had a restauraunt shift with only one order that went to a fellow Flex driver. He left a $2 tip but I only got paid $36 for that shift.
> Of course it is also possible that every warehouse handles the pay situation differently.
> Also, worth noting is that in general our shifts pay much less than yours apparently do. Looking at your screen shot I see almost every 2 hour shift pays over $60. Here in Miami it is very rare to get a 2 hour which pays over $60. Most of them end up being about $50 for warehouse and $40 for restaurants.


he had a 7 stop route -- $17 in tips after you subtract my $50, which is pretty standard for that many stops in the neighborhood he delivered in.

did you fellow driver actually show you proof that he left a $2 tip? if he did, and it wasn't paid to you, i'd be contacting a lawyer asap.


----------



## Basmati (Sep 14, 2014)




----------



## impoorlikeyou (May 24, 2017)

soupergloo said:


> I placed a Prime Now order and my boyfriend (who also drives for Flex) happened to get my order on his route, so I increased the tip to $50 to see if it would be reflected in his payout the following day, and it was.


what is this i thought you quit?


----------



## Flex89 (Jun 12, 2016)

Also has been known to not happen all the time. Some blocks it happens, others you get all your tips.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

impoorlikeyou said:


> what is this i thought you quit?


lol I worked a 12-2 block today. I wasn't the driver for this post, I was the one who placed the order and my bf was the one who delivered.


----------



## WMUber (Mar 22, 2016)

soupergloo It depends on the state. California does not allow the practice of Tip Credit. California also is a very labor friendly state. Amazon is leaving California alone simply to avoid serious litigation.

Florida is a very employer friendly state. They allow for a $5.00 Tip Credit regardless of hourly wage or Independent Contractor status.

Oh by the way. Your boyfriend only has to pay you back $33.00. Your $50.00 tip is going to cost him $17.00 in taxes.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

WMUber said:


> Oh by the way. Your boyfriend only has to pay you back $33.00. Your $50.00 tip is going to cost him $17.00 in taxes.


haha too late, I already made him pay me back the $50


----------



## Hambone (Jun 28, 2016)

It all depends on the route. Variable pay is just that. Some routes start at the $18 plus tip, others are $13 and they use tips to cover the rest. If you have no tips Amazon will cover the $5 for you to reach the minimum. The problem in this scenario is we do not know what the actual pay was for this route. We never will.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

Hambone said:


> It all depends on the route. Variable pay is just that. Some routes start at the $18 plus tip, others are $13 and they use tips to cover the rest. If you have no tips Amazon will cover the $5 for you to reach the minimum. The problem in this scenario is we do not know what the actual pay was for this route. We never will.


actual pay was $40 for this route, the $20/hr. never changes for us in CA


----------

